# NvCplDaemon



## crestonave (Mar 2, 2002)

Somehow an "advanced keyboard logger" got onto my machine. (WIN XP). Fortunately 
Spysweeper picked it up. However, every time I restart the machine, which is not often, NvCplDaemon tries to run in the Start Menu. Spysweeper keeps picking it up and I remove it.

My question is: how do I locate this little bugger (the executable, the file) and get it off the machine once and for all? I did a search for it and came up blank so it must be hiding there under some other name.

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

NvCplDaemon is not malware. See here:

http://castlecops.com/s2547-rundll32_exe_NvQtwk_dll_NvCplDaemon.html

You can disable it in msconfig if you don't want it to load at startup.


----------

